# Obesity costs USA $168 billion every year



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Obesity costs USA $168 billion every year Obesity-related health problems cost the United States $168 billion every year, amounting to 17 percent of all medical bills, according to a study conducted by researchers from Cornell and Lehigh Universities and released by the National Bureau of Economic Research. An earlier study, released in 2009, concluded that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

